# [SOLVED] Dead Stereo or Fuse?



## ntarelix (Dec 17, 2006)

Car: 1996 Ford Contour
Stereo: Stock

Because I have an older stereo, there are no preamp outputs on the back so I have a converter between the stereo and amplifier. I have some of the wires from the wiring harness connected to the stereo cut and connected to this converter. I was having some problems with my music playing only on left or right, so I was playing with some of the wires, and I accidentally touch one of the speaker output wires to another random wire (specific wire unknown) at the base of the harness. I heard the speakers crack and my music stopped. I looked at my stereo, and it was off. The power button would not turn it on. When I have my headlights on, everything on the dash lights up, including the stereo buttons, but for some reason it doesn't turn on.
I know it was stupid to be doing this without knowing entirely what I was doing.
I don't know much about this, but I'm guessing it's one of two possible problems.
1. The fuse for the stereo in the fuse box was blown when I touched the wires, causing it to not let the stereo turn on without replacing it.
2. I just short circuited something important in the stereo and it won't work unless the destroyed component(s) is/are replaced, or the whole stereo is replaced.
I would like a new stereo for my car, but I don't really want to go and buy a new one if I don't need to. How can I test if this fuse works or not? I do have a working but mediocre multimeter. Please be specific, I have not used my multimeter for many things.
Are there any other things it could be? If so, how do I check those? I want replacing my stereo unit to be the last resort.
I have not checked if my amplifier still turns on or not. I have the turn-on lead connected to the radio fuse in the fuse box, so if it doesn't turn on, it's probably the fuse. How would I check the fuse specs for when I need to find a replacement, if that's the case?

Another question, answering this not necessary.
If I do need to replace the stereo, the aftermarket stereos require a different input/output for the wiring harness I believe. Would I just need to buy a little cord that converts from my '96 ford contour wiring harness end to the standard end? I know the crutchfield website says I need to buy a new wiring harness or a different cord of some sort, but I can't seem to find any info on this.
Thanks for reading,
Kevin


----------



## ntarelix (Dec 17, 2006)

I just looked at the fuse, and it was most definitely blown. I just replaced it with one that has a slightly higher value and it worked again. I played around with the wires again, being very careful, and I think what I need to get it to play the music I want is something that combines the two RCA cables to one and splits them again, making both of them mono instead of stereo.
Also, after a while of playing with it, the volume and other buttons would not work. The power button works, but nothing else works, including the display screen. The music is stuck on one station and my bass and treble are stuck on max. I think the head unit is just bad. I may have caused it to die, but either way I would like a new one. I would still like to know what to do about the wiring harness for buying a new stereo, so if anyone has an answer to that, you can still reply. Thanks.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

You shouldn't replace a fuse with one of a higher value. By doing so is what will lead to the radio going bad. Usually when you do a mistake like this, the fuse takes the hit and gives you a much better chance that everything is left good. With the higher value fuse, the fuse may not react quick enough and then you will blow something else.

As far as a new radio, they are fairly simple to put in. Most cars you are able to buy an adapter for the original harness (meaning you don't have to cut any of those wires, you just plug it into the harness that was in the original radio), then all of the wires are usually labeled, so its just a matter of matching up the wires on the adapter to the wires of the harness of the new radio (which you should get instructions to tell you what wire is for what). Then it is just making all the nice connections, and fitting the radio in. 

Also if you get a new radio, I would suggest using the preamp outputs and putting everything else back to factory.

Also usually the kit you buy for your car will have an adapter for a standard size after market radio to fit it in your car, making it simple.

Also to test a fuse with a multimeter, you can set the multimeter to DC volts, and then connect one lead of the multimeter to a ground, and the other one will go to the fuse. One the fuse, there is usually 2 metal tabs on the top, and that is where you put the multimeter to. If you have a digital multimeter it won't matter which wire goes where (you will just get a negative sign if it is backwards), but if you have an analog multimeter, the red (+) wire goes to the fuse and the black (-) goes to the ground.
You want to check to make sure both tabs on the fuse have about 12 - 13 or so volts.

Do also make sure that all of your wires are connected tightly. I like to crimp all of my wires and put electric tape over that, and I never had a problem this way.
I have also twisted wires together, which holds up nicely, but you have to be careful when you do it this way and make sure they are firmly twisted and tight, then taped down well.
You can also solder wires together, but this you have to be careful of, and it takes more practice, but this still works well. 
Just also use electric tape.

Also, sorry if I missed anything you wanted to know, Just post back whatever it is and I can answer it, or try to, or if you have more questions, just post them also.


----------

